# Amazing Sky This Morning!



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bit of a cheek to put this in the photography section as my skills are zero. However saw this sky this morning and grabbed a quick pic with the digital camera. Not adjusted in any way or edited. All natural.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful. Some amazing skies at the moment, I keep missing the aurora. Was working from home today so up too late for sunrise, this was best I got whilst letting the dog out...


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

Quality shots here mate.. the top shot makes me think it was in the Caribbean!


----------

